# Druckfilter selbst bauen?



## urotommy (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Teich, der mit 6 Goldfischen besetzt ist und möchte einen Filter haben (Teich ca. 3,5m2). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch einen Druckfilter selbst zu bauen? Die Kammerfilter müssen ja oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche stehen, was bei mir leider baulich nicht möglich ist. Der Filter muss unter der Wasseroberfläche (Raum neben dem Teich) stehen.
Kan ich als auch mehrere Druckfilter als Kammern mit unterschiedlichem Material "hintereinander schalten"?
Lieben Gruß

Thomas


----------



## karsten. (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter selbst bauen?*

Hallo Thomas

Herzlich willkommen !

ein Kammerfilter muss nicht zwingend oberhalb des Teiches stehen
seine Wasseroberfläche muss aber gleich hoch oder etwas höher als die Teichoberfläche sein. Die Schwerkraftsysteme leben davon .   

mit etwas Geschick lassen sich aus handelsüblichen Maischefässern Druckfilter bauen 

aber 
da lohnt sich auch das Nachdenken über eine andere Varianten ! 


mfG


----------



## urotommy (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter selbst bauen?*

Hallo Karsten,
danke für den Hinweis mit den Maischefässern. Das ist eine gute Idee! Hat jetzt noch jemand Tips für den inneren Aufbau?
Lieben Gruß

Thomas


----------



## karsten. (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter selbst bauen?*

Hallo

ich bin nicht DER Druckfilter-fan

für den Aufbau gibt es die verschiedensten Glaubensrichtungen  

Die Prinzipien sollten aber immer sein :

in Fließrichtung von grob auf "fein" (nicht zu fein!)
eine größtmögliche Besiedlungsfläche
Raum und Weg für beruhigtem Schlamm
Sicherungen gegen Verstopfungen (Abstandshalter)
Revisionsmöglichkeiten
Strömung verteilen



ICH würde das Wasser mit einem Rohr nach unten leiten und irgendwie die Strömung verlangsamen zB mit einem 180° Bogen und einem Pralltopf.
und durch die Filtermedien nach oben steigen lassen

ganz unten sollte ein Korb kommen  ( umgedrehter Wäschekorb ,ein großer Teichkorb oder ein Lochblech auf Abstandshaltern)
je nach Größe des Maischfasses

darauf Bioballs , Lava ,Kunstofftopfreiniger ode irgendwelche anderen geeignete Bakterienträger .

als ich meinen Filter umgebaut habe hatte ich eine Weile eine Tonne mit
einem Ballen (Kunststoff) Laubnetz (50m2) als Filtermedium  stehen

es gibt auch Druckfilter mit Verrohrung und aufgesteckten Patronen  (sieht aus wie ein Weihnachtsbaum)
zu bauen aus dem HT Klemptner-lego  

oben vor dem Auslauf noch eine Platte Filterschaumstoff und ein Abstandshalter und fertig.

mfG


----------

